# Broken BA Drop Pod Assault



## pathwinder14 (Dec 27, 2006)

I discovered something *really broken* about drop pod assault in the BA codex. You can include it in any BA army. It requires 5 Drop pods. 

3 X Furioso Librarians - each has Blood Lance, Unleash Rage, and a drop pod.

2 X other choices in drop pods. It does not matter what they are.

With Drop Pod assault you can choose up to half of your drop pods (rounding up) and deploy them on turn 1. So turn 1 you deploy your 3 Furioso Librarians in your opponent's deployment zone. Then you cast Blood Lance with each one!!! 

That's 3 overlapping blood lances in your opponent's deployment zone on turn 1!!!! How nasty is that? That is just so, so, so evil. Mwwhhhaaaaaa.....


----------



## LostIsland (May 7, 2009)

Unless i missed something on the read of the new dex (quite probable) then the BA drop pods don't have the drop pod assault rule, meaning they roll for reserves just like anyone else.

If they do have drop pod assault, then that's a very evil idea indeed.


----------



## OIIIIIIO (Dec 16, 2009)

They do indeed have the DP assault rule ... very interesting.


----------



## DeathKlokk (Jun 9, 2008)

Not really....

Most competitive builds have some anti psyker ability and this is far from reliable. The range is variable, it only does one hit per unit, and it is over 600 pts for things that will most likely die before turn 2. 

Moving to tactics BTW....


----------



## pathwinder14 (Dec 27, 2006)

Yeah, but it's 3 of them in your opponent's deployment zone on turn 1! You're so close the varying range won't be an issue. You can hit vehicles and troops with it. I don't really see a lot of psykers used now a days. I see even less psyker defense. This could be game breaking.


----------



## Doombreed (Dec 20, 2009)

Or your opponent deploys off the board then comes on the table and and has 6 kill points within melta range.


----------



## Wax (Jan 6, 2010)

pathwinder14 said:


> This could be game breaking.


No, it won't be. Come on man, think about the words you are using. Something that is game breaking is something that is so powerful and unstoppable that rules must be changed after it comes to pass. This is nothing of the sort. Two easy ways to thwart this tactic have already been mentioned: keeping things in reserve, and having psychic defence. Your opponet could also, you know, _spread out his armor units_ or something. Also, keep in mind that while a strength 8 lance is good, it still needs 4s to glance on AV12, not exactly a guaranteed thing. What happens if you roll like shit for range? Or if you fuck up your drop pod deployment. 

This method of having a crazy good, killer unit(s) has been done before and will be done again, but it will (most likely) never be game breaking. There will always be a way for your careful plan to go wrong, there will always be a counter (what if you ran into a Green Tide, IG Tide list? So much for those lances being useful.) to what you are doing. Sure, three lances in a opponents deployment zone on turn one could kick ass and it could earn you an easy game if it catches them off-guard, but it will not break the game, or even come close to changing it.


----------



## 96lastc4 (Dec 8, 2009)

If the player is off the board even better you can drop them down empty in the middle of the board and have ML on them and he has to armour 12 pillboxes to deal with. Then he can shoot at them or at the rest of your army that is now 12 to 18" closer. If he shoots them you will be on him. 

I guess i just feel the idea has merit. It gives a lot of options to you.


----------



## Wax (Jan 6, 2010)

96lastc4 said:


> If the player is off the board even better you can drop them down empty in the middle of the board and have ML on them and he has to armour 12 pillboxes to deal with. Then he can shoot at them or at the rest of your army that is now 12 to 18" closer. If he shoots them you will be on him.
> 
> I guess i just feel the idea has merit. It gives a lot of options to you.


Um... if the whole idea is based on having the Dreads in the Pods be libbies with Blood Lance, then how are they going to have missile launchers? Maybe you should read the Codex first?


----------



## Amra_the_lion (May 26, 2008)

I think he may mean the drop pods have those crappy missile launchers?

Obviously you have never taken blood lance and rolled total ass for distance. Every time I fire the damn thing it hits maybe one thing. 3DCD in pods is easy points to any army with a touch of anti tank and a decent player behind them.


----------



## 96lastc4 (Dec 8, 2009)

I was just stating that with the drop pods gives you options that you can use his idea or not. It just gives you options. If you only plan for one style of deployment then you have to react to them I prefer to have them reacting to me. However I have been wrong before and will be again.

As for broken I agree with you it will not make the game broken but it would be nice if it worked against those guys who used the Trigons, To birth the little guys all the time.


I just read the stat line for those ML and you are right they are shitty Ignor everything I have said.


----------



## pathwinder14 (Dec 27, 2006)

I guess the overall consensus is right. It's not game breaking. It is defeatable. I just had a Nerdgasm when I found it.


----------



## buckythefly (Mar 16, 2009)

Please god, please do this to me. The last thing you want is 3 killpoints in deff rolla range on my first turn. They'll get rammed/boarding planked to death upon my first turn, and then you'll be wickedly outnumbered. 

I am not boasting, It could do some wicked damage I just don't think this is a strategy thats gonna break game.


EDIT: Sorry got resolved on me before I got to say anything XD


----------



## pathwinder14 (Dec 27, 2006)

buckythefly said:


> Please god, please do this to me. The last thing you want is 3 killpoints in deff rolla range on my first turn. They'll get rammed/boarding planked to death upon my first turn, and then you'll be wickedly outnumbered.
> 
> I am not boasting, It could do some wicked damage I just don't think this is a strategy thats gonna break game.
> 
> ...


No problem. I do not actually own this many dreads. It's jut that the idea was so powerful I nearly messed my shorts. hahaha.....


----------



## darklove (May 7, 2008)

I can certainly see how it would be quite distracting for your enemy to have units like that so close on turn 1. At the same time a lot of armies won't be seriously affected, Orks, Necrons, Tyranids for example, and will welcome the early kill points and the chance to cripple the BA so early in the game.


----------



## pathwinder14 (Dec 27, 2006)

darklove said:


> I can certainly see how it would be quite distracting for your enemy to have units like that so close on turn 1. At the same time a lot of armies won't be seriously affected, Orks, Necrons, Tyranids for example, and will welcome the early kill points and the chance to cripple the BA so early in the game.


Well obviously against those armies you do not Drop Pod assault the librarians. You instead walk everything up the board, or just drop pod assault the Death Co. dreads.


----------



## OrdoMalleus (Apr 24, 2009)

I would avoid trying this tactic to Daemonhunters; They are massively anti-physic, and I give my only vehicles in my Grey Knights army (Dreadnoughts) Aegis which is basicaly a Pyhsic hood.

Furthermore, If they take Inquistors and mystics (Which they should!!) then they will get a free shots at you as soon as you arrive

However that said I dont mean to sound so harsh, and I would really like to use this tactic on your average mechanised army!!

Nice work


----------



## Creon (Mar 5, 2009)

Or, contrary point, simply use Storm ravens. Move 12", drop libby dreads down, still able to assault. Lots of play in the BA codex, but the pods aren't the worst of it.


----------

